# Peerblock alternatives?



## xkm1948 (Jun 16, 2016)

Now that Peerblock no longer receive list updates from iblocklist, what do you usually use for safe p2p then?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't think PeerBlock really did that much good anyway, but I'll keep my eyes out...


Grats on 1000 posts, btw


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 16, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> for safe p2p then?


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I don't think PeerBlock really did that much good anyway, but I'll keep my eyes out...
> 
> 
> Grats on 1000 posts, btw




Damn it!! I was hoping to save the 1000 for some important threads!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 16, 2016)

https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/


----------



## natr0n (Jun 16, 2016)

protocol encryption forced


----------



## Kursah (Jun 16, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/



This. Pay for 12 months and pay what amounts to $3.33/mo. I've used it for going on 2 years now. Excellent service.

I recommend modifying the tunnel, authentication and handshake encryption levels to AES256 (default 128), SHA256 (default 1, which is being phased out on web browsers...don't rely on this for a VPN tunnel!), and RSA2048 or 4096. Default are fine if you want decent encryption with speed...but I've had no speed issues with higher levels of encryption. Yes there will be more CPU overhead with higher levels of encryption, also there will be a reduction in speed. Shouldn't be a huge issue on modern systems or Internet connections though.

https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/vpn-encryption


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 16, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> Now that Peerblock no longer receive list updates from iblocklist, what do you usually use for safe p2p then?


VPN. It's all I use now. One that doesnt log your data.




newtekie1 said:


> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/





Kursah said:


> This. Pay for 12 months and pay what amounts to $3.33/mo. I've used it for going on 2 years now. Excellent service.
> 
> I recommend modifying the tunnel, authentication and handshake encryption levels to AES256 (default 128), SHA256 (default 1, which is being phased out on web browsers...don't rely on this for a VPN tunnel!), and RSA2048 or 4096. Default are fine if you want decent encryption with speed...but I've had no speed issues with higher levels of encryption. Yes there will be more CPU overhead with higher levels of encryption, also there will be a reduction in speed. Shouldn't be a huge issue on modern systems or Internet connections though.
> 
> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/vpn-encryption



I find Private Internet Access to be too slow.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 16, 2016)

Really? 

Can't say I have any complaints speed-wise. I'm constantly averaging between 30-45mbps, peaking at 60 often as well, and that's with higher encryption levels configured and random connections at each connect. I only have a 60mbps connection to boot, for me that's plenty down (for now...)...just wish I had more upload bandwidth. More so I could better host services for my family (kid's game servers, teamspeak, Plex, etc.), but that's not the topic here.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 16, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Really?
> 
> Can't say I have any complaints speed-wise. I'm constantly averaging between 30-45mbps, peaking at 60 often as well, and that's with higher encryption levels configured and random connections at each connect. I only have a 60mbps connection to boot, for me that's plenty down (for now...)...just wish I had more upload bandwidth. More so I could better host services for my family (kid's game servers, teamspeak, Plex, etc.), but that's not the topic here.


I have close to 150MB/s connection and im lucky to get 20MB/s using PIA.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 16, 2016)

Damn, tough luck man. I have no issues saturating my connection...doesn't matter if I pick Seattle, Silicon Valley, The Netherlands, etc. Sure there are times where I might see 20 or less...but when I use it, I usually have 0 speed issues that I notice. I just did a test a couple nights ago and speedtested right at 65mbps, downloaded updates for Ashes of the Singularity through Steam using it, and pegged out my connection. That was a California connection though...

I have read some folks have issues with the VPN speeds here and there...maybe they're not as noticeable to me with my slower ISP connections in the first place?


----------

